# How much does your horse cost you a month?



## Lillybob (11 March 2015)

I'm planning on moving my mare later this year and I've looked at all the costs myself. As i'm a uni student, I know that I am 100% going to need to be working quite a bit to cover my horse ontop of my student loan but it got me wondering. How much do you all pay monthly for you horse? I've included livery, feed, bedding, farrier, and insurance etc but I noticed that there are a lot of things that I do or do not have for my mare that others might and I thought it would be interesting to see how people differ.
So on AVERAGE how much do you all spend on 1 horse monthly?


----------



## ellis9905 (12 March 2015)

Prob gonna regret adding this up!!

Livery - DIY but includes hay & straw £133
Feed £15
Insuarance £43
Farrier £20 (as £40 every 8weeks)
Teeth £10 ( tho done every 6 months) 
Wormer / worm count £5 a month

There my basics... £226 a month Added on top...

Lessons £100 a month 
Pony club rallies £30 a month
Horsebox insurance £30
Horsebox tax £25
Fuel in lorry....


Possible things that I've forgotten- it's 4:30am!! Lol


----------



## Sparkles (12 March 2015)

Approx £260-280 everything included insurance etc.

That's full livery 2x a week and part livery the other 5 days.


----------



## Caramac71 (12 March 2015)

We've owned our horse approx 9 months and this is what I budget for:

Full grass livery - £170 
Insurance - £32
Farrier - £15 (£20 per 6 wks)
Teeth - £6 (£35 twice yearly)
Saddler - £20 (£60 x4 per year)
Back checks - £20 (£60 x 4 per year)
Clipping - £5 (£25 twice yearly)
Worming - ? Can't remember as added to my livery bill
Vaccinations - ? Having these done next week 
Extra feed/haylege over winter - £20

Then there's riding lessons (£100), pony club membership (£5), pony club rallies (£20), competitions (£25), camp (£30), horsebox running costs (£70) - averaged out to approx monthly costs.

And then all those little bits and pieces I seem to have to buy every time we visit the tack shop - first aid items, shampoo, fly spray, plaiting equipment, licks, calmers ...

First time I've actually added it all up and I'm quite shocked!


----------



## Theocat (12 March 2015)

I did a detailed post on this on a previous thread, but it's about £500 all in (lessons, competitions, tack shop bits etc) on part livery. If you want to add the cost of the loan that's paying off the 4x4 and trailer, it's over £700 a month. That's an honest count-up of everything.


----------



## Chococat (12 March 2015)

Wish I hadn't looked at this thread .........I'm just going to pretend that I haven't seen it!!! £££££££


----------



## Theocat (12 March 2015)

ChristmasSparkles said:



			Approx £260-280 everything included insurance etc.

That's full livery 2x a week and part livery the other 5 days.
		
Click to expand...

Presumably that's per week?

If not - how is that possible?!


----------



## popsdosh (12 March 2015)

Adding up what the horses cost a month is never a good idea!!!


----------



## twiggy2 (12 March 2015)

Diy livery £90 per month
hay on average £20 per month
bedding on average £5 per month
farrier on average £10 per month
physio on average £8 per month
feed on average £8 per month
insurance on average £6 per month

total for essentials £147 per month

extras lessons £80 per month

ETA dentist £40 every 9 months as he says she does not need doing any more frequently than that


----------



## Kat (12 March 2015)

Nooooooo!!!!!!!!!

The first rule of horse ownership is NEVER add up the costs!


----------



## wench (12 March 2015)

Basic livery/feed/shoes/insurance £270 a month


----------



## Sparkles (12 March 2015)

Theocat said:



			Presumably that's per week?

If not - how is that possible?! 

Click to expand...


No I have a good deal at work, I say part but its me working the 5 days so he's included in my work ones to do. If I ride in my own time during work I take an hour off. The other two days I don't work so he gets mucked out fed turned in/out etc. If needed I pay a bit extra for him to be exercised etc also.  per month. He's a cob so not much in the free department and only just started having fronts every 7 weeks at 20 a pair. Insurance 26 a month. Not included vaccinations as they're a yearly thing. Very lucky, as he is entire as well so couldn't ask for more!


----------



## Bernster (12 March 2015)

Step away from the keyboard. Shocking amounts as I'm in the SE on full livery and have just bought a second horse. Thank goodness I have no other life, as I wouldn't have the money for anything else!  And a v understanding OH and no kids !


----------



## Nannon (12 March 2015)

The horse costs more per month than it costs me to live. Says it all!


----------



## Foxy O (12 March 2015)

Kat said:



			Nooooooo!!!!!!!!!

The first rule of horse ownership is NEVER add up the costs!
		
Click to expand...

I agree with Kat, as I just started to add it up and now I wish I hadn't 
I buy in bulk so I have large costs a couple of times a year but then it always seems like they are really cheap to keep after that


----------



## gina2201 (12 March 2015)

I would say average month £250. Sometimes more, sometimes less depending if buying wormer, tack, rug etc or if its the month where the farrier isn't visiting. (Not including any lessons/competitions in that figure).


----------



## FairyLights (12 March 2015)

its varies greatly. This mont hthere has been a rug bought , horse feed,the farrier calling, and wormer. Next month it will be buying fertilizer. Some months I spend as little as £20 and others it can be £500.


----------



## flurryjuno (12 March 2015)

On average (not including worming/vacs/etc as they're not strictly monthly) about £150. I work in return for shavings and feed so that lowers it quite a bit. I always keep a bit on the side for extras eg transport/goodies but rarely goes past £180


----------



## Shooting Star (12 March 2015)

In the South East on diy...

Stable, grazing & hay 250
Bedding 45
Feed 25
Supplements 25
Insurance 42
Farrier 60
Vet, dentist, saddler etc 35
Lessons 100

Think I'll stop there and not fess up to the tack shop purchases, entry fees and the rest but about 600 / month - eek!!


----------



## Lintel (12 March 2015)

Chococat said:



			Wish I hadn't looked at this thread .........I'm just going to pretend that I haven't seen it!!! £££££££
		
Click to expand...

Also closes eyes!! What we don't know won't hurt us. Don't think I'm brave enough to work it out!


----------



## MrsElle (12 March 2015)

Mines difficult as I rent some land for £250 a month and could take on liveries or sub let. I prefer to keep it for myself though and have four on at the minute. It costs around d 85 per horse per month to keep, without tack and rugs etc.


----------



## _Annie_ (12 March 2015)

Learned my lesson this year and will be putting at least a couple of hundred away each month over summer!

Costs have been as follows averaged out per horse per month over winter:

Livery £80
Hay £25
Straw £10
Feed £20
Farrier £15
Wormer £6
So they each cost me around £160 a month.  

I'm sure I've missed something out though!


----------



## Kezzabell2 (12 March 2015)

for my ridden horse 

£130 livery - DIY 
£60 hay 
£60 bedding 
£17.75 - vet care plan, covering Annual vaccinations, teeth including sedation, 1 worm count, and one equest pramox in November.  + 50% off all additional call outs and 20% off additional teeth appointments. 
£80 every 4-5 weeks for a set of front shoes (remedial) 
£25 feed 
£240 for schooling/lessons (2 per week £30 a time) 
£38 insurance - following a claim 

Retired mare 

£90 grass livery 
£30 hay 
£17.75 vet care plan 
£151 - cushings medication (last 41 days) 
£20 every 8 weeks for a trim 
£55 feed 
£5.25 BHS Gold cover 

Mini Shetland 

£20 grass livery 
He shares my mares feed so about £5-10 a month, same with the hay 
BHS cover gives public liability insurance for all 3 horses 
His feet are trimmed when he can be caught so maybe £40 a year! 

Also in the process of paying off £750 of vet bills from the ridden horses claim!!  I have £150 left to go


----------



## Walrus (12 March 2015)

My OH tried to get me to add it up last year - big mistake!! Just budgeting for the basics was OK-ish, then i added up the running costs of the horsebox, BD membership, competition entries, lessons, diesel and it pretty much doubled!! Now i try not to look!


----------



## GemG (12 March 2015)

Kat said:



			Nooooooo!!!!!!!!!

The first rule of horse ownership is NEVER add up the costs!
		
Click to expand...

Agree, because horses generally don't make any financial sense at all!!!


----------



## Crazydancer (12 March 2015)

I'm in the lucky position to have an older horse who lives out, so get away with a lot of costs! 
Field rent £60
Ins £20
Shoes £20
Feed - nothing but a bag of AlphaA all summer, but average £50 hay plus £30 feed and supplements in the winter. 

I have a sharer who gives me £40 a month. 

We only hack, so no lessons or transport costs, although hoping to do a few shows this summer. Pony-on-a-shoestring!!!


----------



## supsup (12 March 2015)

I have an app that does the budgets for me. Last year, I spent a round £500 per month on horse-related stuff. However, a lot of that went on vet treatment and eventually PTS for my old companion pony (about £100/month) and another big chunk on activities with my riding pony (lessons, competitions, travel to and from, another £100/month). I also indulged in a few biggish investments (e.g. clippers for £250).

If I had to stick to a budget, I think I could manage with around £150/month:
Grass livery £50
Winter hay £8
Vit and mins/feed £15
Farrier £55
vet/worming £13 (for annual jabs, teeth, 2x FEC and Equest/Tapes)
BHS membership £6

I don't insure my horse currently since I have the savings for emergencies if needed. If I didn't, I think I'd insure for vet costs, which would add another £40-50/month. But I think I'd have quite a bit less fun if I didn't have lessons and never went anywhere with my horse.

I think the lesson I learned when I first did a budget is that the real cost of horse ownership aren't in the basic livery/feed etc. but in going to horse-related activities and unexpected purchases/vet bills. I takes a lot of discipline not to indulge in non-essentials.


----------



## mairiwick (12 March 2015)

DIY livery, hay, worming and services cost me about £270pm.
Feed £25pm
Trimming is £20 (£25 every 5 weeks)
Insurance is £45pm
Trips out/lessons/competitions about £50pm -  they vary depending on finances each month! 

Still cheaper than my kids combined nursery fees!


----------



## FestiveFuzz (12 March 2015)

Ok this is going to be painful...one horse on 5 day full livery in Surrey.

Livery (inclusive of feed/bedding) = £400
Shoes (every 5 weeks) = £60 
Insurance (including BHS Gold membership) = £43
Lessons (once a week) = £80
Comp fees (based on competing fortnightly) = £72

On top of that I easily spend an extra £80 or so on random bits and bobs - matchy pads/bandages, rugs etc.

Fortunately I'm single and have little life outside of my horse so it's not too bad. I also work two nights a week at a pub on top of my day job to fund my lessons and competing.


----------



## Annagain (12 March 2015)

A few years ago, I wrote everything I spent on the horses down, just out of interest really and to prove to my OH that his cars cost more than my horses! In a year, I spent about £3,700 so just over about £300 a month. This included everything except fuel (both for daily yard trips and towing) as it was impossible to calculate as I use the Landy for everyday driving too.

It's enough but not excessive, I thought. I'm not extravagant and buy only necessities (a Horseware Newmarket excercise sheet is a necessity isn't it?) but equally I don't skimp on anything.

Livery (DIY) is £100 every 4 weeks and haylage £60 for the same period in winter only (Archie only)
Shoes £70 every 8 weeks for Arch (lucky he can go that long) £65 every 6 weeks for Monty.  
They don't cost much in feed (I buy feed as M wouldn't need it if I wasn't riding) and rather than pay insurance, I pay £70 a month into a savings account.
Worming programme  (Archie) £11 a month 
Offset with £60 a month from sharer

Everything else is ad hoc as I don't do anything regularly enough to calculate it monthly, I'd say another £100 on top on average.


----------



## kirstie (12 March 2015)

On average £550 a month not including vet, rugs, boots, matchy matchy, lessons, competing and BD membership. That is on DIY...

Winter costs
Livery £162
Hay £100
Straw £45
Feed £80
Insurance £65
Wormer £8
Shoes £40

Plus vaccinations, teeth, physio, services if I am on holiday etc...

I have a high maintenance horse. Summer costs are cheaper but I tend to get all her rugs washed, have more lessons and buy things that I need for the winter in the summer to spread the cost out.


----------



## Loulou2002 (12 March 2015)

I spent £493.00 on mine last month ( i have a app on my phone) but that includes insurance for the horses and the lorry plus lorry tax. I keep mine at home so I'm lucky i don't have livery costs. This is for 2 horses and one cheap to keep/budget pony. My main costs are hunter shavings. I get through 6 bales a week at the moment. Roll on summer when they can stay out longer!


----------



## shadeofshyness (12 March 2015)

I have a share horse two days a week (on DIY livery) who costs me £120 a month. More than what some of you pay for a full-time horse of your own :O and I thought he was cheap! But glad he doesn't cost nearly as much as my mortgage as I know that's what I'd end up spending per month if I owned one myself.


----------



## LadyLuck1977 (12 March 2015)

Oh crap just added mine up nearly £800/ month
Livery £150
Services £100
Feed £5
Supplements £30
Haylage £60
Bedding £20
Farrier £70 every 6 weeks
Lessons £120
Pay yard to ride £120
Insurance £35
Teeth £10  done every 6 months
Saddler £12,50 done every 4 months
worming not sure its on my livery bill
Physio £50 every 4 weeks due to an injury
Vacc including call out £7


----------



## Firefly9410 (12 March 2015)

Mine is about 175 per month and that includes DIY livery, feed, hay, bedding, supplements, wormer, fly spray. I spend about 150 per year on vaccinations and teeth.


----------



## LPL (12 March 2015)

Wow you guys spend loads!

Livery DIY £100 plus £20 to park the trailer.
Hay, we have bought in bulk so far spending £200 this winter.
Straw, same thing I have bought two big bales that have lasted until this week actually  £60 in total.
Feed has cost me approx £40 a month lets say.
No shoes in winter, just had them back on and is usually £70 every 6 weeks and usually the odd tenner here and there for putting lost shoes back on.......
Lessons, once every 2 weeks from spring to autumn £50/ month 
BE membership hmm is it £200 ish? I can't remember. 
Competing lets say £150 a month maybe.
Dentist £25, physio £30, saddlery (?), vaccinations £40 as and when needed. He is not insured.


So winter: £225/ month
Summer: £350/ month ish

Yikes I don't like doing this!!!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (12 March 2015)

Step away from the calculator - if you don't you'll regret it.


----------



## sarahann1 (12 March 2015)

Too flipping much, when the time comes for me to have only one horse I will remain with only one horse!


----------



## Nutsaboutnags (12 March 2015)

Oh no - I feel like I need to add this up but need to forewarn I am based near London  so this is going to be massive!!
£660 livery 
£80 farrier (£120 every 6 weeks)
£200 training 
£60 lorry insurance and fuel 
£30 supplements 
£60 insurance. 
That's £990 per month  )*faints* and doesn't include any trips to tack shop or competition entries...... Blimey I need to lie down!!!!


----------



## Arizahn (12 March 2015)

Lillybob said:



			I'm planning on moving my mare later this year and I've looked at all the costs myself. As i'm a uni student, I know that I am 100% going to need to be working quite a bit to cover my horse ontop of my student loan but it got me wondering. How much do you all pay monthly for you horse? I've included livery, feed, bedding, farrier, and insurance etc but I noticed that there are a lot of things that I do or do not have for my mare that others might and I thought it would be interesting to see how people differ.
So on AVERAGE how much do you all spend on 1 horse monthly? 

Click to expand...

£140 per horse - includes DIY livery, trimming, bedding, hay, and additional feed/supplements, as well as fund for BHS Gold Membership, wormer, jabs, and dentist. Haven't added additional vet related stuff as that's really too variable.


----------



## laura_nash (12 March 2015)

Right now £80 a month, and that includes daughters lead rein / horses companion pony!  Thank you, I knew there was a reason I moved to a semi-derelict smallholding in Ireland and you have just reminded me of one of them.  That is:

£60 feed and supplements
£20 other one-off things (like worm counts, dentist etc.)

No livery, made our own hay, trim them myself.  Some things are very cheap, I fed barley straw with the hay as getting too fat, bought from neighbour at total cost of &#8364;20 (about £15).

Last years average was £430 a month (no pony):

£110 livery + £80 optional extras (assisted DIY)
£40 supplements
£50 hay
£40 bedding
The rest for one-offs, wormer, dentist etc. including a £400 vet bill and quarterly check-ups from my trimmer.

Edited to add: this includes everything!  I'm OTT that way (comes from first job working for accountants) and keep a close record of what I spend putting everything against a budget code so even a bag of carrots in with the weekly groceries gets logged against the horse.  If I had just added it up looking at the known costs I would have probably said £100 a month less last year.


----------



## Nutsaboutnags (12 March 2015)

Nutsaboutnags said:



			Oh no - I feel like I need to add this up but need to forewarn I am based near London  so this is going to be massive!!
£660 livery 
£80 farrier (£120 every 6 weeks)
£200 training 
£60 lorry insurance and fuel 
£30 supplements 
£60 insurance. 
That's £990 per month  )*faints* and doesn't include any trips to tack shop or competition entries...... Blimey I need to lie down!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Argh!!! Forgot monthly physio £75.... I'm just off to sell a kidney to pay for all if it &#128523;


----------



## Abacus (12 March 2015)

Thank god I am not the only one paying a fortune. Two horses, first around 700 for full livery (including riding, insurance and shoes) and second about 550 for assisted livery (including insurance and shoes). Anyone want a horse?


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (12 March 2015)

About 150 per month


----------



## applecart14 (12 March 2015)

Around £460 per month with insurance/rent/feed/shoeing.  And that was when I was on DIY!

Spoilt rotten


----------



## NativePonyLover (12 March 2015)

I've added up my 'bare minimum' costs & they are just over £250. However, realistically I have lessons, replacing equipment & not to mention physiotherapy, chiropractor etc means he comes in closer to £300-£350 on an average month. 

That's for DIY livery for a native pony - to be fair, we are Sussex, so it's an expensive area!


----------



## Kati*89 (12 March 2015)

shadeofshyness said:



			I have a share horse two days a week (on DIY livery) who costs me £120 a month. More than what some of you pay for a full-time horse of your own :O and I thought he was cheap! But glad he doesn't cost nearly as much as my mortgage as I know that's what I'd end up spending per month if I owned one myself.
		
Click to expand...

Ha, I am the same and was just thinking this! Louis is a kind of loan/share he costs me;

120 for "livery"
17 Farrier (£20 trim every 5 weeks, if that)
15 Feed (micronized linseed and vits and mins- his owner buys basic feed)
6 Dentist - twice a year - worked out monthly cost
10 Physio - twice a year - worked out monthly cost

Lessons, competitions, BD membership, worming on top of that - I guess in my case even if I had livery somewhere and owned him, I would need a lot of services to help so it would work out loads more...I don't have to muck out 6 days out of 7 either. However I would have a lot more lessons if I could have a suitable arena...I probably only work out to have about 10 per year in reality...plus I get transport to shows which I wouldn't afford elsewhere.
It is all a bit of a compromise even not owning him!


----------



## Tapir (12 March 2015)

£150 per month for two.  This includes everything except school hire/lessons (not really happening atm), wormers/FEC and feed supplements for the one with arthritis.  They live at my parents' place so no livery costs and only two shoes between both of them.


----------



## shadeofshyness (12 March 2015)

Kati*89 said:



			Ha, I am the same and was just thinking this! Louis is a kind of loan/share he costs me;

120 for "livery"
17 Farrier (£20 trim every 5 weeks, if that)
15 Feed (micronized linseed and vits and mins- his owner buys basic feed)
6 Dentist - twice a year - worked out monthly cost
10 Physio - twice a year - worked out monthly cost

Lessons, competitions, BD membership, worming on top of that - I guess in my case even if I had livery somewhere and owned him, I would need a lot of services to help so it would work out loads more...I don't have to muck out 6 days out of 7 either. However I would have a lot more lessons if I could have a suitable arena...I probably only work out to have about 10 per year in reality...plus I get transport to shows which I wouldn't afford elsewhere.
It is all a bit of a compromise even not owning him!
		
Click to expand...

How many days a week do you have him? Full time? I'm very lucky in that I can have lessons in an indoor, although I didn't factor that into my monthly cost and I have to pay to hire the indoor too - it probably works out about £150 a month with that added in. I wish I had transport and could compete a bit but he doesn't load and there isn't any transport to try to teach him to anyway! I can't believe some people are paying less than me for 7 days a week owning a horse full time, when I only do 2 and pay more haha! But, if I had my own it'd have to be on full livery 5 days a week due to work so I'll justify it that way


----------



## JustKickOn (12 March 2015)

Around £150 a month, give or take. That's shoes, livery (which is very cheap so not the average), feed and bedding. On top: Lessons £15/£30 depends on who I have every other or few weeks. Goes up in winter and I compete more in summer so an additional £30 every other week ish. I do horses on a budget and I'm not overly well paid. 

That doesn't factor in dentist, routine vet visits, physio etc.


----------



## The_Dappled_One. (12 March 2015)

In warmer months when we have grass (Beast is on 24/7 turnout):
Livery £65
Insurance £25
Worming (not quite monthly but if he needs it) £5

Farrier isn't a cost for me. Things that aren't monthly or vary a lot such as dentist, vets fees, tack etc are obviously added on as and when. I also get free lessons and can hack to our local show so show costs are minimal.
In winter we go through one large bale a month which is £25. His feed costs me £15 in total and lasts about 2 months, so £7.50 per month.

I've probably missed things off as my mind went blank when answering but generally he's cheap to keep. This is really an approximate count-up, some months are obviously more expensive than others if he's due for things.


----------



## Dusty85 (12 March 2015)

Per month:

Livery £75
Shoes £40 (£80 every 6-8 weeks)
Feed £20 (x1 bag Dengie Healthy hooves plus Saracen show improver nuts)
Hay/Verdo: £75 
Insurance £80 (NFU, to inc tack, personal accident LOU and value)

Extras: school hire £12/hour
I budget £100 extra for bits I want to buy/lessons etc

Don't really want to add it up!


----------



## Holzdweaver (12 March 2015)

I have one 15.3hh 18 yr old TB on adlib hay, big straw bed and forage based feed.

Stable rent: £130
Hay: £40
Straw: £15
Farrier(every 8 weeks £40): £20
Speedibeet(every two months £12): £6
Graze on: £9
Linseed(every three months £24): £8
Probio(every three months £30): £10
Physio(every six months £60) :£10
Wormers(every six months £18) :£3
Insurance :£14

So a grand total in winter of £265 per month

Summer is the same but without the hay and straw so its £210 in summer a month


----------



## spookypony (12 March 2015)

Mine are at home, so no livery, but I have to feed hay all year round and add a companion pony. Altogether, the basics (Hay, trimmer, routine vet/dentist, wormers, feed) average about 300/month, total for all 3. Lessons, competing, equipment, and random vet incidents probably add another 300/month. I can cut down on lessons/competing/equipment somewhat, but that's sort of the point of having them!


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (12 March 2015)

Assisted DIY livery = £173 per month inc turn out/bring in, hay & straw.

Everything else (including one lesson per week and my new trailer) I never EVER add up so I couldn't tell you  

I know you need to work out a figure to budget but like others have said, once you get a horse - don't add it up. It will just make you cry.


----------



## x-di-x (12 March 2015)

Livery (including all hard feed, unlimited hay, straw, huge stable, 40 by 60 school, wormer and supplements) £65 pm
Farrier £12 pm (24 every 8 weeks for a trim) 

I don't budget as such for 
vacs. I get them done with the dog. £30 quid a year. 
Riding club £30 a year (is paid for as a Christmas present) 
BHS gold £65 a year or thereabouts(as above) 
Lessons I tend to stick to rc ones £15 but occasionally have at home £20 or thereabouts and it's only when I can afford the extra 

Transport to shows is "free". I offer to pay for fuel/costs but it's never accepted.  I pay all my own entry fees. 

I'm very very lucky as I yard share with my mum, we private rent a yard.  I help out with all maintenance. We cut our own hay and get straw locally (in exchange for our dung) I pay a set amount every month and if I'm working/having a family day with the kids they'll do the horse for me. In winter I also get the horse put in for me every night. 

I work hard for them. Covering all their holidays (they're retired and love going abroad) riding 3 horses and showing my mums two. I also do various other 'jobs' for them and before they retired I used to work in their tack shop for nothing covering holidays etc (in addition to my own paid employment)


----------



## Kikke (12 March 2015)

We have 3, so with livery, trimming, supplements, lessons and competitions and any. extras I would say about £1500 a month.


----------



## MochaDun (12 March 2015)

I'd say in winter c.£325 and that includes part livery (which accounts for over half of that total cost), hay, feed, bedding, insurance, farrier - but doesn't include vet jabs, teeth, wormer, any physio appt.  It's probably bit less in summer due to less bedding and hay. Mine lives on fresh air so I don't have a big hay or feed bill in winter.


----------



## gembear (12 March 2015)

shadeofshyness said:



			I have a share horse two days a week (on DIY livery) who costs me £120 a month. More than what some of you pay for a full-time horse of your own :O and I thought he was cheap! But glad he doesn't cost nearly as much as my mortgage as I know that's what I'd end up spending per month if I owned one myself.
		
Click to expand...

Wow that's an expensive share.


----------



## Liz H (12 March 2015)

Don't, won't, can't make me !


----------



## Mongoose11 (12 March 2015)

£440 a month in winter and £250 a month from May-Nov. Give or take a few quid.


----------



## Hoof_Prints (12 March 2015)

*head in sand*

All I know is that I can afford it, that is all I need to know!


----------



## Palindrome (12 March 2015)

NativePonyLover said:



			£300-£350 on an average month.
		
Click to expand...

same here


----------



## chaps89 (12 March 2015)

£190 diy livery
£103 full set shoes w/ road studs
£40 approx bedding
£60 approx hay
£10 roughly feed- balancer and chaff but both fed at a handful a time means they last ages
£33 insurance
Then normal worming and vaccs on top of that plus lessons. I could (and frequently do!) cry! This was for a project pony bought to sell on who was supposed to live out with no shoes/fronts only who is knackered, on box rest/restricted turnout with remedial shoeing. Luckily my yo is wonderful and gives me free assistance in return for mucking her 3 horses out every other saturday morning. I could find cheaper livery for sure but I've never been so happy on a yard and madam is not the easiest so somewhere she's settled makes such a difference. I used to keep my old boy for about £300 a month!


----------



## biggingerpony (13 March 2015)

Oh good lord here goes:

Horse 1 retired mare living out £200 a month for everything. The only thing I need to pay for is jabs, dentist and new rugs. 

Horse 2: 
£280 part livery ( includes hay and bedding)
£130 lessons 
£60 feed/supplements 
£40 insurance 
£75 for full set of shoes every 6 weeks
He gets the physio every six weeks at £40 and the saddler 2 x a year at £60. 

I'm looking to get transport this year so those costs are going to rocket! I need to get a better paying job!


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (13 March 2015)

I'm too frightened to work it all out! I know that I could afford to run another car with what it costs me.

I rarely eat out except on a birthday or anniversary. I don't go to concerts, cinema, clubs, rarely out drinking or even go on holidays like many do either. I suppose that in that context I choose to spend my money differently than some others & my hobby probably costs the same or even less than some others entertainment does. 

I can afford my hobby, I don't really struggle now to pay for things. I have a decent car, my house is paid for so I think the cost only comes into play when decisions need to be made if you need the money for other things. It hasn't always been theis way though.


----------



## MS123 (13 March 2015)

T used to cost me:

£390 - (5-day part livery, including feed, bed, hay, etc) 
£50 - Insurance 
£60 - Farrier every 6 weeks
£50 - Lessons

= on average £550 per month.

I haven't included regular physio & saddler in the above (every 3 months or so as she was so sensitive), nor comp fee's (once or twice every month/2 months), and any other costs (tack bits) that go with having a horse. But the above calculations were a definite on a monthly basis.


----------



## milesjess (13 March 2015)

Stable 118
Ins 20
Hay 40 (lasts 4-6 weeks)
Bedding 20  
Farrier 15 (6 weeks)

Feed lasts ages so don't really add it up 

Plus I must spend about 200-250 on bits and bobs, rugs, saddlecloths, physio etc... Really varies month to month depending on what he need.

Hmm so a lot!! Eek!


----------



## LittleRooketRider (13 March 2015)

Well I keep mine at home..but I daren't think what it all totals.


----------



## Kati*89 (13 March 2015)

shadeofshyness said:



			How many days a week do you have him? Full time? I'm very lucky in that I can have lessons in an indoor, although I didn't factor that into my monthly cost and I have to pay to hire the indoor too - it probably works out about £150 a month with that added in. I wish I had transport and could compete a bit but he doesn't load and there isn't any transport to try to teach him to anyway! I can't believe some people are paying less than me for 7 days a week owning a horse full time, when I only do 2 and pay more haha! But, if I had my own it'd have to be on full livery 5 days a week due to work so I'll justify it that way 

Click to expand...

I have him as much as I want  normally 6 days a week, the odd day when work gets in the way or apmts etc then she will sort him for me - so the flexibility is ideal. I have to travel to the new forest on a Saturday to see the BF so I miss the Sundays...I often wonder what it would be like to own him, but actually I'm the same as you if I had to do full time would have to be at least part livery so I don't know how people manage to spend less than I pay!


----------



## DD265 (13 March 2015)

About £550 per month normally. In February it was over £700 but I had a £160 feed order, rugs washed at £50, supplements at £50 and his feet done at £35.

The thing to watch with horses is 1) everything seems to come at once (like February) and 2) they know when you think you have some spare cash and will find a way to spend it.

In that £550 there are what I would class as "optional extras" so if I found myself struggling one month, I could always reduce something. I should add that my (supposed "low maintenance cheap to keep native") pony is retired, we don't have lessons and we don't compete! He is on full livery and I do pay a lot out on treatments for him because they are doing him the world of good.


----------



## B&J (13 March 2015)

oh god I am going to attempt this against my better judgement.... 

DIY Livery x 2     £250
Hay x 2              £100
Straw x 1            £25
Aubiouse x1        £62.50
Feed x 2             £80
Supplements x 2  £35
Lessons               £40 
school hire           £20 
Shoes full set        £67
Shoes fronts         £44.50
Insurance x 2       £30 

So total monthly for 2 (1 retired) is £754 ouch!! 

Last month I had to buy on top of this: 
Saddle     £950 
Bridle      £50 
Bit          £120 
Gel pad   £85
4 rugs     £200 
Scenar    £90 
Dentist    £90 
sundry tack £100 
Rug wash £25 (2) 

Total £1710

on top of that was a vet fee of around £300, + vaccinations which I don't think I looked at how much they were 

No wonder I am broke this month - wish I hadn't started now!!!!!!!


----------



## SO1 (13 March 2015)

About 1/3 of my salary goes on my horse the rest goes on general living costs and getting to work. I do have a fairly well paid job which is lucky really though it can be quite stressful sometimes.

I do spend a lot but my choice and no-one misses out because of it as there is just me no OH or kids. Sometimes it does seem a big luxury to spend so much on myself, but I am still able to donate a bit to charities to help those less fortunate than myself. My expenditure helps support local businesses so putting something back into the community too.


----------



## PinkSwoon (13 March 2015)

£380 without 'optional extras' - this is for full livery so I don't buy feed or bedding. She doesn't trash rugs etc so things rarely need replacing


----------



## Fools Motto (13 March 2015)

2 x grass livery pcm - £50
Hay - free
Farrier (trims) - average pcm - £20
Extras = wormers, insurance ect - average pcm - £20
Feed = average - £20

Cheap and easy really!


----------



## CowCob (14 March 2015)

D.I.Y Livery - £46 a week so £184 per month (trying to move!)
Feed - Grass pellets - £9, magnesium - £10.83
Bus to go see the mad thing (2x) - £27 per month (£13.50 for a week ticket, get a lift the other two weeks)
Farrier (once every 3) - £6.66 (£20 per time)
Physio (we have a lovely trainee woman that comes every month) - £10
Insurance - £20
Teeth (once yearly) - £4.10 per month (£50 yearly)
Worming (4 times yearly) - £2 per month (£24 per year)
Clipping (2x yearly) - £5 (£30 for full clip)
Saddler (4x yearly) - £16.60 (£50 per check)
Vacs - £5 (£60 for both with call out)
Rugs (2 fleece, 2 turnout) - £7.50 (£90 per year)
Getting lorry fixed - £150
Lorry petrol for shows - £70
Show entry - £20-£50 

Total - £553.69 this month thankfully livery will be going down to £25 next month because they're getting thrown out. All of these are getting lowered soon, I'm slowly working on it. Lorry has more costs (M.O.T/Tax/insurance) but I can't remember them all right now and the fixing costs are a one off right now (fingers crossed!). Now I realise why I can't save up for a new lorry (we have a 3.5 1996 ford that breaks every 3-5 months).

Also starting up lessons in May (once MooCob is properly working)

TD;LR: too much.


----------



## billybob22 (14 March 2015)

I spend around £50 a month on average for the basics. Including competitions and trailer hire (I don't have my own transport but I try to compete twice a month) it would be £150.

I bought my horse (welsh x TB) just as I was about to start  a Masters. I'm lucky in that my grass livery (£70 a month) gets paid for me as I look after an elderly pony whose owner is living in Kuwait. He doesn't have shoes, and actually doesn't need trimming that often, just a tidy up as I do a fair amount of road work. I don't feed him very much as he doesn't need it, and he has hay in the field in the winter so summer is cheaper for me. When I was a student I didn't buy anything that I didn't absolutely need and kept costs down that way, and actually I still rarely buy anything unless it's on sale or I desperately need it. He is still happy and well cared for even in his cheap rugs!! 

My biggest cost is definitely competitions but I love competing so much that I think it's worth the money


----------



## pottamus (14 March 2015)

Even though I work full time, I do a part time job some evenings to supplement my income, which in effect pays for my horse...they are not cheap and my lad lives at home!
Field rent (spare field) - £50 per month 
Chaff - £10 per month 
Hay - £40 - £50 per month (stabled at night all year round)
Insurance - £65 per month
Farrier - £65 every 7 weeks 
Bedding - £30 per month
Worming - £8 each time 
Vaccinations - £100 each year 
Dentist - £35 per year


----------



## kassieg (14 March 2015)

I have 3 on my own yard & frankly I do not want to add up my costs !!! 

not helped by having to replace half the fencing recently

that said I would not swap it for the world !!


----------



## nori (14 March 2015)

I'm about a thousand a month, give or take. Full livery on the outskirts of London, plus lots of lessons, and a horse that needs a full set of shoes every 5wks. It all adds up.

I pay money into the joint account for the mortgage and household bills, so what's left in my sole account is mine to spend as I like. And I like to spend it on my horse!


----------



## tallyho! (14 March 2015)

So far this year... £80 a month.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (14 March 2015)

Mine are relatively cheap to keep as I have my own land,  they go through about 3 bales of hay a week at £5 per bale. in the winter and just get fed a handfull of hi fi light twice a day, I go through one sack a month at about £12 a bag. They are already leaving the hay so grass must be coming through. They are all barefoot but are trimmed every 8 to 9 weeks, for all 5 that costs £80. As I say that is for 5 so one costs very little.


----------



## AmieeT (14 March 2015)

About £180/m. I divided by bulking buying of hay for the year, vet and farrier fees into that too. Over all, would sometimes be a little more, sometimes a little less.

Ax


----------



## The wife (14 March 2015)

This depends on the 'husband cost per month' or the 'true cost per month'. There is approximately £223 between the 2 costs...

The husband cost is the basics ie) just livery at £110 per month for 1 horse for 2 reasons. 1 he doesn't know I actually have 2 horses and because 'horses don't need anything else do they?'

Generally speaking for 2 horses during the winter it costs me around the £370 mark all in, however neither are insured and one is owned by my farrier but I loan him so I don't pay for his shoes... This doesn't take into account any vets bills, physio sessions, lessons, entry fees, hunt cap or the running of the lorry...

I'm actually quite scared now!


----------



## Marchogaeth (14 March 2015)

Ohno... I wish I hadn't added it up!&#128584; 
£129 per month on DIY livery.
- (Huge loose boxes, immaculate yard, superb indoor + stunning outdoor - both flood lit, muck trailer emptied daily, automatic drinkers, mains water in every field, yard managed fantastically, hacking to die for! 5minutes hack from 20 mile farm ride, + XC course, fantastic spotless facilities, grass dressage arena in the summer, course of 20 show jumps inc. fillers ect. tack room, tea room, lounge, rug room + feed room with individual areas, great grazeing, never muddy and managed very well. 12 horses including mine and 6 liverys including myself.) 

£32 per month on Staw.
-(£4 per bale & x2 bales a week for the clean one, 4 weeks = £32) 

£20 per month on haylage. 
-(3 round bales a week between 12 horses, bales cost £20, £20 devided between 12 horses is £1.60 per bale, 3 bales = £5 a week then £5 x 4wks = 20!)

£28ish per month on feed.
-(Sugar beet, Alfa A. Outshine, top line + conditioning cubes)

£30 per month on farrier.
-(£45 every 6wks, so £7.50 a week, x4 weeks = £30)

£35 per month on Insurance.

£4 per month on wormer.
-(£12 every 3months, devided by 3 = £4 per month)

£6.70 per month on the dentist.
-(£80 a year, devided by 12 = £6.70)

£4.17 per month on back man.
-(£50 for annual check up, devided by 12 months = £4.17) 

£10 per month on saddler.
-(£60 twice a year, = £10)

Basics = £310ish...

Then lessons are £240
PC is £30 
Competitions are £80ish...
Box running costs and tack, rugs, all those little bit's I keep needing just add up!! He's so worth it though!!&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Bayneddie (14 March 2015)

£679 a month - full livery (proper full livery, inc exercising if wanted), shoes and insurance. Based on Cheshire


----------



## RockinRudolph (14 March 2015)

Some of these posts are making my eyes water!!
I pay £125 DIY livery per month, which includes all haylage and straw, use of school, x country field, etc. In winter I feed fibre nuts and fast fibre but the bags last me a while so not sure of the costings per month. He doesn't have shoes, so it's £20 for a trim every 6-8 weeks. I don't travel him or compete so no costs there. Insurance is around £30 a month, dentist is £50 a year, same for vaccinations. 
So probably around £170 ish a month, less in summer as no feed. I'm in the north west.


----------



## Bluedaisys (15 March 2015)

The wife said:



			This depends on the 'husband cost per month' or the 'true cost per month'. There is approximately £223 between the 2 costs...

The husband cost is the basics ie) just livery at £110 per month for 1 horse for 2 reasons. 1 he doesn't know I actually have 2 horses and because 'horses don't need anything else do
		
Click to expand...

I love this! I do similar, (although hubby knows I own 2) I don't even begin to tell him how much I spend. I did get rumbled last week for "wasting more money" on a nice new LeMeiux saddle pad n bandages. My fault, I asked him to sign for the delivery &#128534;


----------



## Theocat (15 March 2015)

RockinRudolph said:



			Some of these posts are making my eyes water!!
I pay £125 DIY livery per month, which includes all haylage and straw, use of school, x country field, etc. In winter I feed fibre nuts and fast fibre but the bags last me a while so not sure of the costings per month. He doesn't have shoes, so it's £20 for a trim every 6-8 weeks. I don't travel him or compete so no costs there. Insurance is around £30 a month, dentist is £50 a year, same for vaccinations. 
So probably around £170 ish a month, less in summer as no feed. I'm in the north west.
		
Click to expand...

How on earth is your YO making any money?! Hay and straw alone must cost most people about £30 a week ...


----------



## saddlesore (15 March 2015)

DIY livery £140
Bedding £25
Feed & supplements £30
Haylage £25
Insurance £30
Feet £5
Teeth £10
Wormer £5

So about £260- cheaper in summer though


----------



## dibbin (15 March 2015)

Erk. I'd rather not think about it!

*Livery £100* (DIY)
*Shoes £35* (£70 per set roughly every 8 weeks/2 months)
*Hard feed £8* (£16 per bag, one bag lasts about 2 months)
*Feed supplements £30* (very roughly, we have 2 on Sarc-Ex and he gets NAF ProFeet)
*Hay £40* (roughly, we do a shared order between 3 horses as and when we need it - ours are in at night and out with hay in the field during the day)
*Insurance £45*

*Rough monthly total - £258*

I reckoned it would be about £250 so I wasn't far off! Jazz is a very good doer though - my sister's horse goes through an £18 bag of feed every fortnight!

Plus the annual one-offs of vaccinations (about £60) and teeth (about £40), things that are bought sporadically like rugs, numnahs, overreach boots ....


----------



## High Hope (15 March 2015)

Atm- £462 minimum for 2 horses

1 at DiY livery 230 pm
52.50 shoes
60 feed and bed
30 insurance 

My retired old boy is at my mums stud - 90 pm 

I also have a tonne of vets bills for both atm, so realistically a lot more than that!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (15 March 2015)

Hmm, just sat with a calculator....for CF and TF *annually*:

Farrier: £426 (CF has fronts every 6 weeks & TF inspection every 6 weeks but trim 12 weeks)
Hay: £270 for 60 bales
Feed: £200 or thereabouts, have rounded up a bit tho (TF doesn't really get included in this)
Bedding: £130 ish (20 bales at 6.50 each)
Flu vaccs: £100 the pair, inc call out & health check.
Wormer: £30-ish the pair as get done twice yearly.

So, annual total: £1156, therefore *monthly amount is approx £86 *over the year  - for both of them.

*However*, this does NOT allow for yard maintenance, paddock upkeep - fencing, harrowing, rolling, weed spraying, repairs, non-routine vet visits, rug cleaning, tack purchase or repairs, nor running the box tho.

Mine haven't had hay out in the fields this winter in daytime, so a big saving there.
TF is on deep litter and has had a whole bale in there since end October (its still spotless, bless her), CF on semi-deep litter, but again the pair didn't properly come in at night till 2nd week in November & have just gone out 24/7 this last week, tho admitedly with a shelter in their paddock. Their stables are ready just in case tho, if the weather really turns as I dont want paddocks trashed now.

My current 'equine' budget is £300 pcm tho (without horsebox expenses), so any savings I make on 1 thing gets used on others


----------



## RubysGold (15 March 2015)

I have two horses and the costs vary slightly but I'll do an average on my younger horse 

DIY livery £60 a month
Hay, about £20 a month 
Bedding £24 a month 
Feed I buy a bag if and when needed so like £10 every couple of months
In summer I have lessons £80 a month

Farrier £20 every 6 weeks
Insurance £30 a month 

I then have vet dentist physio saddle fitter etc whenever needed


----------



## DirectorFury (15 March 2015)

Not including tow car + trailer:
Livery - £100/month (DIY, huge stable, 30x60 outdoor with new surface, 10 acres of turnout between 4 mares, XC course and gallops on site, only 2 other liveries, forestry hacking about 2 miles away). 
Hay - £38/month for a large round. 
Bedding - £26/month (£6.50/bale, 1 bale a week using flax). 
Farrier - £60/6 weeks, full set. 
Insurance - £35/month. 
Vet - £60 for vacs, roughly £5/month. 
Lessons - £15 for 45 mins, 4-6 times a month + 2 jump lessons @ £40 for 45 mins = £130/month. 
Feed - £25/month for balancer + chaff. 
Competing/Fun Rides - £60/month

Total:  £480/ month. I could do this for about £200 less though if I stopped lessons + competing. 

Tow car + trailer:
Car insurance - £60/month
Car tax - £20/month
Trailer insurance - £20/month

Adds £100 onto the above figure. 

Then there are general consumables and maintenance that is done on them, but I don't like to think about it too much! I'm lucky in that I can afford this plus any extras she might need like a new rug or bridle or something. I could definitely cut down my costs if this became too much but it's fine at the moment .


----------



## mega spoilt ponies (15 March 2015)

455 part livery
20 trailer parking
100 lessons
24 feed
125 supplements
70 farrier (4-5weeks)
50 Bedding
Currently £20 per day medication 

Depressing! Not to mention the hundreds i spend on him having shiny- new the best of everything


----------



## mega spoilt ponies (15 March 2015)

... And 82 insurance!


----------



## mandwhy (15 March 2015)

Mine live out on a farm at £50 a head, and insurance about 22 quid, I may spend up to 50 per month on feed in the deepest darkest winter months Inc hay as I don't use much, one gets her feet trimmed every now and then, the other one literally never needs it when the farrier comes, so I spend a max of 150 a month average Inc annual costs. This is actually a bit more expensive than when I have just rented land but it is much nicer having someone else faff with the fences and I often don't have to poo pick as they roll harrow and rotate some areas - glorious!


----------



## mudmudmud (16 March 2015)

Full livery- £307 
Shoes (8 weeks)- £55
Insurance- £35
Feed- £25
Lessons- £40
Competing- £30-£90 depending if unaff or affiliated

So about £400 a month excluding competitions


----------



## Ponycarrots (16 March 2015)

I'm a moneyless youth so do have to be wise and have always picked the cheapest options I can to be able to keep my horses. 
I rent a field which is £100 for 2 horses per month so for one I'll say £50
Feed, probably about £25
Haylage £70
Mine are unshod and I ride on roads so don't need trims too often 
They live out so no bed needed
Insurance, about £40
Them's my basics! I also have lessons £50 per month
Going to be competing hopefully once a month at least so £15 ish. 

All in all around £250 :O knew I shouldn't have done that...but theyre worth all the hard work I have to do to be able to afford them


----------



## Tiri (30 October 2020)

hello Guys  I wish to refresh this thread.
How much you spend monthly for your horses in 2020?


----------



## ihatework (30 October 2020)

Tiri said:



			hello Guys  I wish to refresh this thread.
How much you spend monthly for your horses in 2020?
		
Click to expand...

There are quite a few threads on this more recent.

You will find a huge range depending on what people do with their horses and where they are located.

For reference, all in (except large unexpected vets bills) I budget the following:

£150/month for non working horses at grass

£500/month for ridden stabled horses on decent DIY and with some local level light competing / lessons

£800/month for above but training/competing more intensively

£1000/month for schooling/breaking or part livery and competing yourself

£1200/month competition livery excluding international costs


----------



## sherry90 (30 October 2020)

Eek what a thread to resurrect as if 2020 isn’t bad enough 🤣

I spend approx £450 on full livery, £26 every 6 weeks for a trim, feed is approx £20 a month averaged out over the year including supplements. I then have chiro/physio at £30 each every 6-8 weeks or as needed (sometimes he goes longer between sessions) and teeth, saddle checks every 6 months (sometimes saddle is more frequent depends if he changes shape) 
Insurance is £51 a month. I reckon I’m averaging about £550-£600 a month 😨


----------



## DirectorFury (30 October 2020)

My figures in 2020 aren't that different to 2015 really! 
The biggest change was that she moved to full livery in 2016 and we stopped competing or going anywhere so I don't need to maintain a tow car and trailer regularly.
Full livery - £80pw / £320pm (I love the yard, they could put the price up to anything and I'd pay it!)
Shoes - £80 every 5-6 weeks 
3rd party ins - £9pm
Misc money for stuff - £100

So easily £500pm just for the basics. I also save an extra £200 a month in 'her' account in lieu of insurance, plus have an emergency credit card with a large limit. The misc money is allowed to build up and gets used to replace rugs, tack, etc. If/when I regain an interest in going out and about and competing the misc money will be used for that too . 
I try not to think what else I could do with £700pm, or the fact that I could have bought a house outright with the money I've spent in the 7 years I've owned her!


----------



## atropa (30 October 2020)

Just did a quick calculation and I'm averaging £355/month per horse including DIY livery on a high spec yard, forage, bedding, farrier who i also pay travel costs for and feed/supplements.
Easily spend a lot more on vets, physios, saddle fitter, comp fees, maintaining trailer and towing vehicle, lessons, equipment. If I had to I could massively cut some spending on yard choice, feed/supplements and farrier.


----------



## sam72431 (30 October 2020)

Kat said:



			Nooooooo!!!!!!!!!

The first rule of horse ownership is NEVER add up the costs!
		
Click to expand...

It scares me too much when I do 🤣 I've spent too much with the vet this last year 🙈


----------



## Zoe67 (30 October 2020)

Not sure I want to do this...

Livery £450 (full livery 5 days, part at weekends - inclusive of hay, feed & bedding)
Farrier £90 - every 6 weeks
Physio £60 - every 6 weeks
Supplements £80 ( :'( ) 
Lessons/comps £80 on average, at a guess

Totals £760

Then have the costs for the lorry, tax/insurance/petrol etc.

Annual costs such as membership fees, vaccines, have the saddler out twice a year... and also the lovely one off costs that seem to happen quite often! Just splashed out on a new saddle and a new rambo


----------



## Gingerwitch (30 October 2020)

I am not even going to begin to add up my lot.... 4 on 7 day full livery, a box that has not done a comp this year but is still ready to go if an emergency. 1 is a walking vet bill, I have just spent 1200 on him for a freak ear cut ! Staples and stitches. No wo see I am always at work. I did not expect to be back to 4 but my mate passed and left me her horse and I k is I should sell one if them but I just cannot do it. Jill had had such a crap time the year before she passed and the horse was the only thing she stayed positive for. So looks like retirement is on hold for some time now !


----------



## Not_so_brave_anymore (30 October 2020)

I only spend £40 a month on the pony. I have, however, already spent 4k on my fields this year 🙈


----------



## FireCracker238 (30 October 2020)

Thank you Kezzabell, your ridden horse makes my lad look cheap 😅 with the exception of feed, Xander's on the 20kg bag of F4F at £84 but I can get 6 weeks out of it in winter


----------



## AUB (30 October 2020)

I budget around £840 each month.


----------



## Tarragon (30 October 2020)

for TWO ponies kept at grass, per month
£200 on DIY livery
£60 on hay (to keep keep sugary grass intake to a minimum in spring and summer and supplement winter grazing in winter months)
Minimal hoof care costs as trim myself and have professional trimmer in 3 times a year £25 each pony so about £15 per month
Minimal feed as don't need much, say £25 per month 
Minimal bedding as field kept but access to stables. Wood pellet bedding. say 4 bags per month £20 
Training only happens for 2/3 of the year as trainer comes to me and I have no arena at £40 per session roughly once a fortnight so about £60 per month

Trailer and car - insurance, maintenance and running - who  knows!

so £380 per month for 2 ponies
or £190 per month per pony


----------



## Griffin (30 October 2020)

On a 'cheap month' £400, including part-livery, lessons and any extras.  Rubber matting really helps with my bedding costs!


----------



## Equi (30 October 2020)

On a good month (i.e. one where a vet isnt needed which is rare) about £300 to include livery, bedding, feed and supplements. Throw another £60 for feet on alternate months. Usually the vet is needed though, never for the same thing but always comes to about £200 lol

This is why i can't afford a second horse. My horse is the same price as two healthy ones. But at least he is having care vs what he has before he came to me


----------



## eventinghenry (30 October 2020)

Probably average about £600 a month? Full livery £433 per month (including hay/feed/bedding etc.), farrier £60 every 8wks, about £45 on insurance and usually about another £100-150 a month on competing/hunting/clinics/lessons. If money is tight will forego lessons/clinics!


----------



## MuddyMonster (30 October 2020)

This was less scary when he was on DIY livery back in 2015 and about £250  He's now on part livery and I budget around £600-700 pcm.

I still keep a spreadsheet though, so I still know where it goes


----------



## madabouthehorse (30 October 2020)

Winter:
2 x DIY livery @ £108 each = £216
6 x small straw @ 3.75 = 22.50
18 small hay @ £4.75= £85.50
4x aubiose @£9.50= £38
Hard feed- 1balancer £30 1 soothe & gain £11, (1/2 bag of top chop zero, half bag healthy tummy £10) = £51
Farrier- £40
£453 total 


Summer:
2 x DIY livery @ £108 each = £216
2x hay @ £4.75= £9.50
Hard feed- 1balancer £30
Farrier- £40
£292.5 total

Then obviously vet/med additional costs as and when!


----------



## Bellaboo18 (30 October 2020)

Its bad enough this thread existed in the first place, let alone resurrecting it.... 

Im not adding it up but i know its four figures a month... worth every penny i'm sure 🙄


----------



## Sir barnaby (30 October 2020)

Put it this way it’s a good job I don’t go on holidays, Smoke or drink,  or go clothes shopping or have any sort of social life, but I wouldn’t change it for the world as my horses are my Valium in life so I don’t mind the cost while I can afford it but I am very careful with my expenditure as my furlough ends next week so then only on my pension  but I won’t be cutting corners the horses will have the same care, OH will have to chip in 😂😂🥴


----------



## Mule (30 October 2020)

I keep mine at home and they live out so I'm fortunate not to have to pay for livery but I'm still afraid to add it up. 1 month of the beasts tablets are €157.57


----------



## TreeDog (30 October 2020)

I find these posts interesting, so here's my findings after I recently decided to move and was deciding between three options. I decided to go with the DIY grass livery and both me and the horse are very happy there so far. Prices below were me trying to be realistic about everything including vets, tack and even extra clothing for me.

My old place was assisted DIY, total cost about £375pm
5 day livery at nice yard good facilities. £625pm
Retire livery, £275pm
DIY grass livery, basic yard facilities, £250-£275pm (I'm not sure yet how much hay/feed will be necessary over winter but I'm guessing closer to £275)

If I went with the 5 day livery I'd have found a sharer to help offset the costs, I could technically 'afford' it but I'm not prepared to spend that much! Having my own horse is lovely and he is hard to put a price on, but for £625pm I could easily ride 3 or 4x a week at a riding school, which is more riding than I do at the minute anyway and I'd not have to do any of the chores or have any of the worry of owning!


----------



## Sossigpoker (30 October 2020)

When on full livery was spending about £600 per month,  now on assisted spending about £400 on livery and hay. Then lessons ( lot at the moment !) , insurance and farrier on top and we're talking kidney sales. 🙈 
Why on earth would you even ask such a question ? What if there's a husband reading this?


----------



## mini_b (30 October 2020)

I spend £100 a month on the wine subscription so me and the wallet can’t remember to add up what the four legged money pit costs.


----------



## Jules111 (30 October 2020)

So, so, so much money, not to mention a considerable volume of heartache, worry and tears.  My liver suffers as much as my bank balance.  The only way to become a millionaire with horses?...  start out as a billionaire


----------



## PurBee (31 October 2020)

When i realised last winter to get decent forage to my door cost roughly 10 euro’s a day JUST for forage for 2 of them,  my mind broke and i couldn’t find the motivation to add up the rest of the costs!


----------



## shamrock2021 (31 October 2020)

A lot it depends on the mouth.


----------



## Gloi (31 October 2020)

It will cost you your soul.


----------



## Billyandme (31 October 2020)

Am now sadly horseless following horrible accident in May but I worked out that my boy was costing me in excess of 600 quid a month and that was on DIY.  Unfortunately he had Cushings so medication was a large chunk but add in fuel, feed, hay, bedding, supplements etc let alone blood, sweat and tears and there we have it.


----------



## mairiwick (31 October 2020)

So this was my original reply 5 years ago:



mairiwick said:



			DIY livery, hay, worming and services cost me about £270pm.
Feed £25pm
Trimming is £20 (£25 every 5 weeks)
Insurance is £45pm
Trips out/lessons/competitions about £50pm -  they vary depending on finances each month!

Still cheaper than my kids combined nursery fees!
		
Click to expand...

Although the kids are now in school so nursery fees are saved, I've now got 2 horses... one on part and one assisted DIY:

£585 for both livery (includes bedding for one)
£90 a month for shoeing/trimming
£70 a month for feed 
£100 a month for insurance
Lessons/competitions.. guessing around £200pm depending on lockdown??

So overall - ridden horse costs me approx £700pm and retired horse approx £350pm? Yikes...


----------



## tallyho! (31 October 2020)

When I was competing it was much higher than it is now, obviously.

Depends on what compromises you're prepared to make.

My costs roughly come to £3000 per horse/year. I have included vets this year which has cost me £1000 already. 

Is it a lot in the grand scheme of things? Probs.


----------



## scats (31 October 2020)

My winter average is £700 a month for the two.  That’s not including comps, lessons etc.


----------



## The Jokers Girl (31 October 2020)

About 600pcm
350 livery
120 shavings
Farrier every 6 weeks at 75£ so about 50£ pcm
Feed
1 bag balancer 22£
2 bags chop 20£
Dentist twice a year 100£ per year approx £10 pcm
Physio several times a year at 60£pcm

I think I've exceeded 600£ now and I want to lay down in a quiet room and recover from how much I actually spend and I've not even got to vet bills, supplements and insurance


----------



## lannerch (31 October 2020)

I’m in awe at how cheaply some people keep their horses , on a non schooling month my horse costs around £600 ok for full ( non ridden ) livery at the best facility and care  livery in the area. And on a schooling/breaking livery  month ( she’s only 3 so is newly backed but is having lots of breaks , £850 a month including shoes and stud balancer ( again the same best in the area with very high quality schooling ) .

That’s before any competing extras or lessons lol, that will be next years extras .
Oh andI don’t have insurance, just BE membership an additional cost which covers for 3rd party liability ,  and haven’t included Wormers or vaccinations or vets bills but that’s small fry in comparison.

And of course haven’t included the cost of keeping my trailer and trailer pulling 4x4 on the road .

Also now I think of it haven’t included the cost of my field ornament the retired one , at retirement livery cost £195 a month plus vets bills and Wormers .
And off course I haven’t included the price for rugs and equipment.

thank goodness I have never added it all up how wealthy would I be without horses.


----------



## sarahann1 (1 November 2020)

sarahann1 said:



			Too flipping much, when the time comes for me to have only one horse I will remain with only one horse!
		
Click to expand...

I now only have one horse, I hate it, I wish I could have had longer with my old boys. 
Since I’ve moved yards, my livery costs have decreased by £100 a month, a second horse will be along in the next couple of years.

I still don’t add up exactly how much it costs.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (1 November 2020)

I've been asked many times & I just say think of how much it costs to run your car & multiply by how many horses you have & I think that's about how much it costs.


----------



## Shysmum (1 November 2020)

My ponies are at our home, here in France, but it still adds up to a lot! Shavings are £€15 a bale, but that said, I get organic small bales of hay for €2. Farrier is €30 each, barefoot, every 8 weeks. Feed is on a par with the UK but little choice, though my shettie, 31, is on Happy Hooves at €25 a pop. The vet is A LOT cheaper than in the UK, both with horses and dogs. 🙂


----------



## MarvelVillis (2 November 2020)

My costs are a bit lower than others as my 3 year old is unbroken, unshod and lives out the majority of the time so it helps to keep costs down. I'd say approx £200-£250 a month. 

£30pw DIY livery (including stable, 24/7 turnout and small sand school) 
£25 every 6 weeks for trim (he's barefoot) 
£35 every 2 months for big round bale of hay (likely to increase in winter)
£25pm insurance
£50 every 6 months for dentist 
Vaccinations yearly (I can't remember how much they were last time!)
£20 approx every 3 months for worm count and wormer
£60 every 2-3 months for chaff and balancer 

This year before summer I've bought 10 bales of shavings ready for winter and I think that'll just about see me through, which cost about £90.  

Luckily we're moving house this month and will be 5 mins from yard so petrol costs will decrease.


----------



## HashRouge (2 November 2020)

I don't think mine are _too _bad. My livery cost varies slightly as I usually pay for them to be checked once a day but sometimes this is twice a day due to work. Usually it works out to around £370 for two including services. They live out but have stables too and come in if the weather is really bad. With extras on top, I reckon I probably pay about £230 to £250 per month per horse. The oldie has Danilon and Prascend so she is a bit more expensive, and the Welsh currently isn't having any hard feed so his only extra cost is having his feet trimmed.


----------



## rascal (2 November 2020)

How much dot the horses cost? More than they did last year, the horse we bought my youngest is a Standardbred x and she has just bought herself a pure bred filly. 
She also went to uni and there were times when we did her horse for her, as she was revising.


----------



## Tarragon (2 November 2020)

Billyandme said:



			Am now sadly horseless following horrible accident in May but I worked out that my boy was costing me in excess of 600 quid a month and that was on DIY.  Unfortunately he had Cushings so medication was a large chunk but add in fuel, feed, hay, bedding, supplements etc let alone blood, sweat and tears and there we have it.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about you losing your horse.
It must feel odd to find yourself £600 per month better off.


----------



## spacefaer (2 November 2020)

Approx  £200/month/horse for feed, bedding,  shoes. 

We don't compete and I would drive my pickup whether I had to tow or not. 

Doesn't seem so bad until you add up the number of horses!


----------

